# REQ for Android Uber phone



## UberIEDriver (Apr 11, 2015)

Any recommendations for Android phone to use for Uber? My GNex needs to be retired, looking for input.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

5" screen, LTE.... I'm using a Galaxy 4. Less than $240. New if you shop hard. 

I upgraded from a first gen moto G LTE just for the bigger screen. It worked perfectly, just too small


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 or 4...big screen and great battery life. No more drain anxiety with Uber iPhone while parked..lol!


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 4 works perfect.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have s4. Works perfectly.


----------



## Seaghost (Aug 26, 2014)

For the android purists out there I use a Nexus 5, love it and it's very tech friendly if you're of that type.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Any lower cost phones that will work OK? Do you have to use the Android OS?


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm still using my gnex too. Bought a second battery on eBay for $10 cuz as after 2+ yrs it drains quickly.​


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Not a big fan of Android but if that's what it takes...


----------



## dlally929 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have the galaxy s5. I like it. Nice size screen and the battery is not to bad.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I use a Galaxy S4. It works well, but the battery doesn't last long. 

The best thing you can invest in is a quality car charger. Those cheap 500ma chargers you see in the store don't cut it. I recommend a 2amp car charger, that will keep your battery charged.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

I agree that a good charger is important. I've had a couple that took hours to charge just a simple dumb phone.

Right now I carry a cheap dumb phone. I had a Droid and an iPhone4s several years ago but driving a big truck, shifting gears, making my way thru heavy traffic and a smart phone just didn't cut it… I like pressing one # and making a call. Of course having a smartphone on this gig is a requirement but I don't plan on pulling a 53' trailer with a Honda with 15 speeds so it might work!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

This is a killer deal: LG G2 - Brand New - Verizon (which is unlocked and can work on other carriers), 5.2" screen, BIG battery - lasts all day and night, FAST processor all for $150+tax. Use it on PagePlus (Uses Verizon Towers) out of the box for a decent deal on Talk/Text/Data.

LG G2 on Verizon at Best Buy
Verizon Wireless Prepaid Talk/Text/Data
PagePlus Cellular Prepaid Talk/Text/Data

Full Disclosure: I do not work for Verizon, Best Buy or PagePlus Cellular.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

My grandson is a manager for Verizon… I'll have to see what he has to offer.


----------

